# ROBBED IN HITCHCOCK!! REWARD!!



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

My Wife and I took the kids to the Zoo in Houston this past Thursday morning. We left the house around 8:15am and returned home about 5:15pm. As we approached the side door to our house from the garage my 9 year old Son noticed the side door was open and had assumed our Labrador had opened it. I stuck my head inside to find the whole house ramsacked. My two kids are now tramatized and afraid in their own home. I want the SOB's that did this!! I am offering a $2500 reward leading to the conviction of the people or persons responsible for this.

The items missing are:

1 Bushmaster AR15 predator stainless .223 Serial number BFI496573
2 Ruger KMK678 Stainless .22 cal semi auto pistol Serial number 211- 
98173
3 Smith and Wesson Custom 686 stainless .357 Serial number BFC9168
4 Smith and Wesson mod 28 Hwy Patrol .357 Serial number unknown
5 Colt Gold Cup National Match Stainless .45 Serial number SN03760E
6 Colt Mark IV Series 80 Blue .380 Serial number RR01124
7 Box Full of Real Silver Dollars and Misc. old coins
8 Dell Laptop Ispiron 1720 Serial number 35591326669
9 RCA Portable DVD Player Serial number RS290HD085866
10 All of my Wifes Jewelry including her Mothers wedding ring, numerous diamond earings, My wedding band, Past present future diamond set, etc.

If you run across any of the items please contact me via email [email protected] or call the police asap and get as much info as you can on the individual that has possesion. License plates, cell numbers, vehicle desription, etc. I may not have much left but I will pay a reward leading to the arrest of the scum that did this. Even if I do not recover my items I don't want them to do this to any one else. Thanks, Todd


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

Them sorry SOBs will get what's coming to them. 

That's a lot of stuff there man. Hopefully they'll pawn it and Hitchcock can find them that way.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Please tell us that you have insurance which is probably the last thing on your mind right now.
I sure hope the scum is caught , caught by a gun toting homeowner that is. Any leads ? Neighbors see anything out of the ordinary ? Something like that would make me sick. The ones that did it will not stop at just your home. They will eventually get caught but I hope you get your belongings back.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

WWR said:


> Them sorry SOBs will get what's coming to them.
> 
> That's a lot of stuff there man. Hopefully they'll pawn it and Hitchcock can find them that way.


Thanks, Unfortunately that is a small list of what's missing. There was alot of ammo, clips, a couple of scopes, knives, laser grips, and more. I am hoping that they get more than what's coming to them.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

grandpa cracker said:


> Please tell us that you have insurance which is probably the last thing on your mind right now.
> I sure hope the scum is caught , caught by a gun toting homeowner that is. Any leads ? Neighbors see anything out of the ordinary ? Something like that would make me sick. The ones that did it will not stop at just your home. They will eventually get caught but I hope you get your belongings back.


I have insurance, however everyone needs to check their policy very well. Unless you have additional gun insurance which I don't you only have $2500 coverage on guns and $1000 on jewelry. I had $5000 on jewelry but only $2500 on guns. The additional gun insurance is extremely expensive. My neighbors saw nothing!

At this point I just want them stopped!! They have turned my Home into a place of fear for my kids. I can't stand that!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Be shure and check all the pawn shops around. You just mite get lucky. Did the Police find any prints ?

Charlie


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Be shure and check all the pawn shops around. You just mite get lucky. Did the Police find any prints ?
> 
> Charlie


^^ what he said, you'll be surprised what you'll find at the pawn shop! I hope they get some SOB's!!! UGHHh I cant stand that! How did they get in? Kicked the door in?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

first off.. dammit, I feel for you and hope you catch them first before the law 

secondly, why are the kids scared now? did you encourage that through frustrations in front of them or was the house that messed up and destroyed showing them a reason to be concerned? there is no way you can ensure them that they are safe in that house, by playing it off some with your wife even though inside yall are pizzed beyond anything comprehendable?


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

koncept1 said:


> ^^ what he said, you'll be surprised what you'll find at the pawn shop! I hope they get some SOB's!!! UGHHh I cant stand that! How did they get in? Kicked the door in?


My Dad hit all the pawn shops in League City, Texas City, and Dickinson. Tomorrow I will hit all of them in Alvin, Pearland, Friendswood and South Houston. I hope I do run across something especially the culprits. I understand a house in La Marque was hit the same day but I can't confirm it.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Be shure and check all the pawn shops around. You just mite get lucky. Did the Police find any prints ?
> 
> Charlie


Absolutely! Start in the morning. You may just get lucky and bump into them inside a pawn shop. Best of luck to you on getting your family feeling safe again. It won't be something you will be able to do easily or quickly but seek counciling if you need to. This is very important for future happiness.

I hope you get your stuff back and I hope they catch the slime that did this to your home and family. I'm saying a prayer for you all tonight for God to help you regain your peace of mind.

Good luck and God bless....................


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> first off.. dammit, I feel for you and hope you catch them first before the law
> 
> secondly, why are the kids scared now? did you encourage that through frustrations in front of them or was the house that messed up and destroyed showing them a reason to be concerned? there is no way you can ensure them that they are safe in that house, by playing it off some with your wife even though inside yall are pizzed beyond anything comprehendable?


The front door was kicked in and the house was tore up pretty bad. We are working on calming them down but it's going to be a long time. I think I would have felt better if I would have caught them in front of my Kids so that they would know that scumbags don't get away with this garbage. I know that sounds crazy but atleast the scumbags wouldn't be out on the street to continue. My Kids would know that the scumbags went to Hell to meet their maker.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Hundreds of pawn shops but I`ll make a copy of the stolen items and take it to the pawn shop in Porter tomorrow. Wish there was a way to send it to all the shops .


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I have some friends that own some pawnshops in Freeport , Clute, and Lake Jackson If it is ok with you I will print your post and give it to them. and the police dept. in all 3 towns.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I felt that way after being robbed, but just as in your case the crooks had my guns and ammunition. That could have been a real problem.


Toddbo34 said:


> The front door was kicked in and the house was tore up pretty bad. We are working on calming them down but it's going to be a long time. I think I would have felt better if I would have caught them in front of my Kids so that they would know that scumbags don't get away with this garbage. I know that sounds crazy but atleast the scumbags wouldn't be out on the street to continue. My Kids would know that the scumbags went to Hell to meet their maker.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Absolutely! Start in the morning. You may just get lucky and bump into them inside a pawn shop. Best of luck to you on getting your family feeling safe again. It won't be something you will be able to do easily or quickly but seek counciling if you need to. This is very important for future happiness.
> 
> I hope you get your stuff back and I hope they catch the slime that did this to your home and family. I'm saying a prayer for you all tonight for God to help you regain your peace of mind.
> 
> Good luck and God bless....................


Thank You for your kindness. It helps knowing that others feel what we are going through.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

grandpa cracker said:


> Hundreds of pawn shops but I`ll make a copy of the stolen items and take it to the pawn shop in Porter tomorrow. Wish there was a way to send it to all the shops .


Thank You so much! The more that get out there the faster the little turds will be off the streets. Just for all purposes the police case number needs to be left with the list and it is Hitchcock PD Case #090619


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

CajunBob said:


> I have some friends that own some pawnshops in Freeport , Clute, and Lake Jackson If it is ok with you I will print your post and give it to them. and the police dept. in all 3 towns.


With 2coolers helping out like this we could bring this to a close alot quicker. Thanks a million. Here is the Hitchcock PD Case # 090619 and it needs to be posted with the list. Thanks, Todd


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Good Night! I have to get some sleep. After yesterday no one in our house slept last night. Thanks, Todd


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, with your permission we 2coolers could cover quite a bit of area if one would take the list and case number to the pawn shop nearest them. I could also cover Cleveland if someone else would take care of Humble.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Hopefully you will be able to recover your items.

When you check the pawn shops, be sure to talk with the person in charge. As I understand it, newly acquired firearms have to be held for a period before being displayed for sell. The time is supposed to be used to verify the weapons are not stolen. You may find that the owner/manager has some of yours stashed in the back while waiting for clearance to sell.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll out the word out in Hitchcock when I get back in town. Let a few folks know I'm interested in a couple of the item stolen.

We'll see where it goes from there.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*scum bags*

Good for you for keeping the serial numbers.Everyone of us should do this
in case it happens to us.Sorry for your loss.I hope your family makes it
through this ordeal....


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

YOUR LOCAL POLICE DEPARTMENT HAS A DATABASE THAT WILL INFORM THEM IF ANY OF YOUR GUNS ARE PAWNED ANYWHERE IN TEXAS, IT IS IMPORTANT TO HAVE THE SERIAL NUMBERS TO ID THEM OR IF THEY SHOW UP 10 YEARS DOWN THE ROAD. WE SEE GUNS ALL THE TIME SHOW YEARS LATER FROM OTHER CITIES. ONCE THAT GUN IS REPORTED STOLEN IT STAYS ACTIVE UNTIL RECOVERED. IT SEEMS LIKE THEY KNEW WHAT HOUSE TO BURG


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

were they able to get into a gun safe?


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

I PM'd you!!!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

If they are pawned in Houston, HPD gets a copy of the pawn tickets and they enter them into the computer. However; they are so far behind will probably be months before they get them entered. Can call the pawn detail and talk to them??


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Pawn shop detail 713 308 0939


----------



## Whisky Delta (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry for your loss,...I can only imagine the feeling. If it were me, I'd probably be at the next gun show watching for some SOB selling the bushy or pistol. Kind of makes me wish I lived next door to that guy,..Mr. Horn I think his name is. I'm beginning to change the way I perceive my civic obligations.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Don'y get angry on me ya'll..1-6 won't get pawned, traded for drugs maybe, they won't get pawned. I hope Todd gets some help from the authorities, that is his only chance. rs


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

Dude i hate to hear that happened.I live not far from ya,sounds to me as though it was someone that knew you were going to be gone for a while.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

dabear said:


> Dude i hate to hear that happened.I live not far from ya,sounds to me as though it was someone that knew you were going to be gone for a while.


Most definitely some one was either watching us or it was someone we knew that told someone else were to go. There were a few questionable people who may have knew we were going to be gone. If one teen knows about the guns a whole bunch of them know. I have let the police know all the names of people who could have possibly known and although I don't suspect any of them would have done it, they may have slipped and said something to the wrong person. By the way I have never advertised to any of the teens. I can't say too much about that right now. But if I catch them, the poeple in China will know who they are.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Just a bit of advice......right now, not tomorrow, you need to get all of your belongings of value out and take pictures, record serial numbers and keep more than one copy. Not only for recovery but for insurance. Especially your jewelry. It's hard to describe jewelry. 

Thanks to everyone for all the kind words. Please pass the word as much as possible so that they get caught before they hit soemone else. Now they are armed!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I get mad just hearing about this happening to YOU...can't imagine how I would act if it happened to me. I guess it's time I go get one of those big heavy gun safes to put all of our valuables in. A man's house is his castle. Anyone who does this sort of thing is no man at all, but a vile subhuman waste that needs to be eradicated! I sure hope you get your belongings back and these guys are brought to justice.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

pawn shops need to have one of them hotsheet deals like when i use to look for used parts , the dealers didnt have it they would put the info. out there and someone would answer if they had what you were looking for, but dont know if pawn shops would participate cause im sure most know a lot of the stuff pawned is hott! good luck getting your stuff back, and catching the pos's! hate to see all them guns in the wrong hands.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Don'y get angry on me ya'll..1-6 won't get pawned, traded for drugs maybe, they won't get pawned. I hope Todd gets some help from the authorities, that is his only chance. rs


I would agree. They'll dispose of the firearms other than pawning. About the only chance now days is that someone will be busted and have them in their possession.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I might be repeating some info since I jumped to the end of this thread, but if the cops have all the serial nimbers and such, I THINK they send out a report to all oawn shops around town. But, on the flip side of that coin, it also depends on the pawn shop owner and he credibilty. Meaning, if he's a decent owner he might see the reports and contaqcy LEO to report the items in his pocession. Hopefully.
Good luck and I hope they are caught.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Toddbo34 said:


> Just a bit of advice......right now, not tomorrow, you need to get all of your belongings of value out and take pictures, record serial numbers and keep more than one copy. Not only for recovery but for insurance. Especially your jewelry. It's hard to describe jewelry.
> 
> Thats some good advice.. get dig pics and models and serial #s of everything you have. Tv's, computers etc.. I am in the pawn bus. and there is a database called leads on line.. the pawnshops download either daily or weekly, all of their loans and things that they buy.. including model and serial and the customer who pawned them. The police are the only ones that have access to the info.. It is nation-wide..
> You might get a copy of your police report and take it to the pawnshops and see if they will check their pawn or purchase inventory for your items. Your stuff will not be out for sale until at least 21 days after it has been sold or 61 days if it gets pawned.
> ...


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Check your email...


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune...I have had my home burgularized and it sucks! The feeling of safety will return in your home. Reassure your children this only something that happened because you weren't at home. Try not to lose your faith in humanity....there are more good people than bad......


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

thats ducked up.......


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

> get dig pics and models and serial #s of everything you have


Then remember to store the files somewhere other than on the computer.....................................

that the thieves stole.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Any leads yet?


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

man im sorry to hear this. Iv had the same happen to me on more than one occasion. Its a terrible feeling. Best of luck trying to catch these scumbags I will say a prayer for your family.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Pawn shops have cameras, and ask questions. You may want to check out Craigslist to see if any of your items show there.


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

The thing about pawn shops is when the item has been there past the date it was pawned for - off it goes to another store somewhere else. If the cops don't get while it is in pawn - it may go to Brownsville Cash America - or Dallas, or San Antonio...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

What part of Hitchcock was that? I'll be forwarding a list of what was posted also. What a loss. Kids OK? Ed in Hitchcock...............near POPO station!


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

No leads yet. I just got home from making a huge loop from Alvin, Pearland, South Houston and Pasadena dropping flyers. I just heard another home in Texas City got hit.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

That sux dude, I hope they catch the thugs. What part of town are you in (Santa Flush?)?


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

txranger said:


> That sux dude, I hope they catch the thugs. What part of town are you in (Santa Flush?)?


I am actually between Hitchcock and Santa Fe.


----------



## Saltwater Mike (May 25, 2009)

*Someone had to be watching you*

First off, ****, I'm sorry to hear it happened. Second, you were watched. Just from what little I have read, here on this thread, it is obvious. Either a neighbor, or a worker, or sadly, maybe a friend. It had to be someone who knew you would be gone a long time. It takes time, and multiple trips to a vehicle, to load that much stuff. That is a huge risk, on time and possible unwanted attention, but they went after it all anyway. Ask around of your neighbors and anyone who knew your plans. I would hate to see it, but it could've been even one of the kids friends, it happened to me that way. I wish you well, and hope the scum get the punishment they richly deserve. I have a collection of big boy toys myself, and now plan to chat with my insurance agent about them.
Best wishes.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

My neighbors across the street had a couple MX bikes stolen from their back yard, they weren't visible from the street. Detective told them the scum bags were hanging out at the MX Park & following people home to find out where they lived. Same could be true if you were at the firing range. Sorry to hear you got ripped off. Ever since that happened to my neighbors I am more aware of who is behind me in the subdivision....


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Saltwater Mike said:


> First off, ****, I'm sorry to hear it happened. Second, you were watched. Just from what little I have read, here on this thread, it is obvious. Either a neighbor, or a worker, or sadly, maybe a friend. It had to be someone who knew you would be gone a long time. It takes time, and multiple trips to a vehicle, to load that much stuff. That is a huge risk, on time and possible unwanted attention, but they went after it all anyway. Ask around of your neighbors and anyone who knew your plans. I would hate to see it, but it could've been even one of the kids friends, it happened to me that way. I wish you well, and hope the scum get the punishment they richly deserve. I have a collection of big boy toys myself, and now plan to chat with my insurance agent about them.
> Best wishes.


I agree and feel like it was somebody I knew also. There were three people who knew we were leaving for the day and I am pretty sure that they personally would never do anything like this. However I am not so sure that two of them wouldn't of had it arranged with some scumbag. Another co-workers house was broken into about a year and a half ago while they were gone. At a prior job a coworkers house was broken into while he was out of town. All in the same manner.

When something like this happens it leaves you wondering who your real friends are!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i think you mentioned ammo too....... 

i had a bigger hit several years ago and they had dropped a trail o'bullets in their haste going out thru my back yard....... be careful about mowing

i went out after dark and found lotza shiny brass with a flashlight afterward

metal detector woulda been even better


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> i think you mentioned ammo too.......
> 
> i had a bigger hit several years ago and they had dropped a trail o'bullets in their haste going out thru my back yard....... be careful about mowing
> 
> ...


Did they ever catch the scum that did it?


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Just wanted to know what alarm system are you people using and which ones work the best.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Can't add much more than what has already been posted, but I strongly encourage you to be thankful for what you do have and be thankful that you and your family are all safe and healthy. As cliche as it may sound, everything they took can hopefully be replaced, the same can't be said for family.

Keep your head up and stay persistent. These types of criminals don't stop at just one house and will likely get more arrogant as they continue to get away with it, which will ultimately lead to them being caught. I would also suggest that you don't allow PD to forget about you or your belongings. Constant communication with them will keep you and your situation in the forefront of their minds.

Good Luck and make sure you give you wife and kids a hug and kiss and reassure them that as a family you will get through this. Things can always be much worse.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

First, I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I hope the d-bags that did that get what is coming to them.

Do you have a dog? I have a Bullmastiff that watches my house while I am gone. He seems to do a pretty good job.


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I'm glad your family is physically safe. Doom on the culprits.

Your post did motivate me to pull out all the guns and catalog the SN's. It was a chore but I'm thankful I did it as a result of your situation.

Good luck gettin' your stuff back.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I truely hope they find the scum who did this to your family. And on a more serious note, I hope they don't use any of the guns against somebody else, and you get called out for it. Good luck, and I'll keep an eye/ear out as well.

Any alarm system is good, but these days, make sure it is the Wireless system. If your power even gets cut off it still sends the signal, also it doesn't go through the hard phone line, it is cellular.


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

*alarm system*



Toddbo34 said:


> Just wanted to know what alarm system are you people using and which ones work the best.


Not sure if there is a real difference in brand of the the systems, but find a company that can utilized a cell phone network and not just traditional land lines.

Also, I strongly recommend adding glass break sensors around the house, especially in the bathrooms that has windows on the 1st floor.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Toddbo34 said:


> I agree and feel like it was somebody I knew also. There were three people who knew we were leaving for the day and I am pretty sure that they personally would never do anything like this. However I am not so sure that two of them wouldn't of had it arranged with some scumbag. Another co-workers house was broken into about a year and a half ago while they were gone. At a prior job a coworkers house was broken into while he was out of town. All in the same manner.
> 
> When something like this happens it leaves you wondering who your real friends are!


It sounds like someone that you work with. I hope you catch him or them.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

When you venture into the pawn shops, make sure you have a list of items and serial numbers with you. You will need to ask behind the counter for pawn items, dont forget that they hold pawn tickets for some time and those items do not go directly to the shelf. Then the scumbags will try and sell the pawn tickets to double their money. Good luck with finding them.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone ever use those "game night vision cameras" for hunting areas and use them around the house?


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about what happened to you. Just as a precaution for everyone, I want to let you know what happened to my neighbor on Saturday. His dad passed away last week. While the family was at the funeral, someone broke into his mom's house and stole a lot of things. The funeral was listed in the paper to be at 2:00 on Saturday, and the thieves were using the stolen credit card at 2:55. Police said it is wise to have someone stay at the home of the deceased while a funeral is happening - same for a wedding, because thieves often watch the announcements/obituaries for their targets. I never thought about this before, but figured I might keep this from happening to someone else. I would love to be judge/jury/executioner for these bastids. Its bad enough they violate your home and steal your hard earned property - but to do it when you are at a funeral? Execution is too kind...


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Toddbo34 said:


> Did they ever catch the scum that did it?


well, when they came back six months later to steal all the new stuff i bot, they got aggravated with the vault and shot the keypad a couple o'times with a .25 caliber scattermatic and i gave the cops a couple o'the hulls.......

they caught a guy in possesion of the gun that was fired in my house but the detective woundn't charge'im with my theft because he said he couldn't put the gun in the perp's hand at the time of the robbery


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

be careful what you say online too. besides the people posting, lots of people just read. like posting pic of a collection, and then saying "taking the wife outta town for our anniversary this weekend."

hope you get'em...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I think a lot of stolen guns make their way to mexico now days. Between gun shows, craigslist and ebay, fencers just have a lot more options than pawn shops these days. I'd sure keep an eye open on online auctions, craigslist, etc. 

Agree with the pictures idea. I've gotten down to the point where I don't have much other than some camera stuff worth stealing and all of it is insured individually. I also keep pic/SN of everything I own in several places. 

We also have an alarm system that's pretty good. One time I accidently set it off and couldn't shut it up. If I where a crook I could have surely grabbed a few things. Neighbors never noticed the siren blaring in the front yard for 5 minutes. At least I was able to hold off the law with a few correct words to the right phone number! (-:}.. Go figure. 

I assume the guns where not in a safe.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I hate a thief. I had an attempt against my weaponry a little over a year ago. Even though they didn't get my stuff I still know how it feels to have your home violated. 

I think stronger/harsher penalties should be put in place for burglars that are convicted. Cut this probation, community service and low fines and formulate some type of zero tolerance policy. The wrist slapping going on now isn't doing anything. The crooks will keep on violating people.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Honk for joe horn......


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

Years ago I came home from work early in the day to drop off a gift for my wife and when I opened the door there was a guy standing there with my son's gun in my face.He held the gun on me while climbing out a window and was gone.About five years later Pasadena Police sent a post card to my son telling hem they had found his gun in a pawn shop.Always keep the serial numbers and if you move give the police your new address.


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*robbery*

Too bad Joe Horn wasn't your neighbor, they would'nt make it pass the
front yard!!

Mako2


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Mann that really vacuums bro! We were hit twice in one week. We were lucky though. They caught the little perbs. That has been four or five years ago and we still feel like our privacy has been violated. Hope they catch the chits that done this so you guys can get thing back to the norm.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Sometimes karma will kick in pretty good. Had my handgun stolen from my truck in El Paso (along with a computer) and the illegal who did it was shot dead while doing a home invasion in Juarez. The homeowner put two rounds of 12 gauge in his face. Mexican police wouldn't send my gun back but it sure felt good knowing he made a trip to hades at a very young age.


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

Toddbo34 said:


> Just wanted to know what alarm system are you people using and which ones work the best.


I'd add a high quality gun safe bolted to the floor. Jewlery that is not worn on regular basis can be stored in there as well.


----------



## Pirogue (Sep 4, 2005)

**** sure hat to hear this kind of thing....

I'm always worried.....

We are getting ready to build and I have already told my better half that there was gonna be a room in the house that was _fortified!

_


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Toddbo34 said:


> The front door was kicked in and the house was tore up pretty bad. We are working on calming them down but it's going to be a long time. I think I would have felt better if I would have caught them in front of my Kids so that they would know that scumbags don't get away with this garbage. I know that sounds crazy but atleast the scumbags wouldn't be out on the street to continue. My Kids would know that the scumbags went to Hell to meet their maker.


I feel for you, I have had alot of STUFF stolen from me in the last 8 months and have caught them myself and have gotten in alot of trouble over it. Each time, I have found some of our stuff <except 1-time> I have been the one in trouble including our PD trying to stick me with kidnapping and assault. The DA did not file the charges but I was under investigation for catching the crooks. I will keep my eyes open since I frequent the local pawn shops alot. Sorry for your loss and I hope your kids realize that it will all work out in the long run.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

I live in Hitchcock also. What part of town do you live in ? -- there's a criminal element thats been running around that a lot of us are eager to get rid of. Had 6 stainless props and 2 jet skis stolen out of our neighborhood in the last year or so. Someone backed up into my driveway and proceeded to load all of the tools from my shop into their car. Luckily my neighbor saw them and called the cops. Hope you get those b.......


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> What part of Hitchcock was that? I'll be forwarding a list of what was posted also. What a loss. Kids OK? Ed in Hitchcock...............near POPO station!


I live right up the street from you. I live on Schiro.

There are teenagers around here that I don't trust. It wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't them. But I can't prove that.
I know of someone that works with the law here and I'll try to find out anything I can. 
Sandy in Hitchcock.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments. I live on Blimp Base off of FM2004. I still know nothing other than State Farm is not your good neighbor. I feel like I have been robbed once and about to be robbed again by the adjuster. 

As soon as I find something out there is a good chance it'll hit the paper when I get done with them. 

Here is something I found out about insurance....collectible coins are considered loose cash. I couldn't imagine stopping by Wal Mart and dropping 50 silver dollars on the counter to pay for something. State Farm is only willing to pay $200 for lost money.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

sandybottom said:


> I live right up the street from you. I live on Schiro.
> 
> There are teenagers around here that I don't trust. It wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't them. But I can't prove that.
> I know of someone that works with the law here and I'll try to find out anything I can.
> Sandy in Hitchcock.


Thank You! Any info is good. I sent you a PM.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

PM sent back. I still don't know anything concrete yet.


----------



## bcrenshaw (Dec 31, 2006)

*Alarm System?*

Hello Todd I'm in the home security business and will give you a 2cool deal! I do it all security systems and security cameras. I also do the cell backup units like someone mentioned. If your interested let me know. Its really sad I see this every day! You can email me or give me a call! This goes for all 2coolers out there wanting to protect your property and family! Don't wait for your home to get broken into and then try to protect it!

Brian 
281-850-4445
[email protected]


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

bcrenshaw said:


> Hello Todd I'm in the home security business and will give you a 2cool deal! I do it all security systems and security cameras. I also do the cell backup units like someone mentioned. If your interested let me know. Its really sad I see this every day! You can email me or give me a call! This goes for all 2coolers out there wanting to protect your property and family! Don't wait for your home to get broken into and then try to protect it!
> 
> Brian
> 281-850-4445
> [email protected]


I appreciate that however we just signed a contract yesterday. Any recommendations on devices to install?


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I got cameras on all four sides of my house and most people cant even c them. and got motion sen. lights by the barn and garage and all four sides of my house. I do get the random cat that sets on off but my dogs stay in kennels. I had a guy try to break in to my mom and dad house when i was there. he didnt like the shotgun sound he was a burrito and they had a van down the rd and i saw what direction he was going and followed them and they are served time. Put you a big dog bowl out on the front porch and a secruity alarm company sticker on the front door. I had to do a research project over robbery and 48% of home robbery are watched 1-4 days before they hit the home and they watch a pattern and how your life style is. I am sorry to hear but i have printed it out and I am up in Huntsville and i will check the pawn shops


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

bassmaster2004 said:


> I got cameras on all four sides of my house and most people cant even c them. and got motion sen. lights by the barn and garage and all four sides of my house. I do get the random cat that sets on off but my dogs stay in kennels. I had a guy try to break in to my mom and dad house when i was there. he didnt like the shotgun sound he was a burrito and they had a van down the rd and i saw what direction he was going and followed them and they are served time. Put you a big dog bowl out on the front porch and a secruity alarm company sticker on the front door. I had to do a research project over robbery and 48% of home robbery are watched 1-4 days before they hit the home and they watch a pattern and how your life style is. I am sorry to hear but i have printed it out and I am up in Huntsville and i will check the pawn shops


Thanks, a million! The more info out there will make it harder for them to get away with it. We are working out a security system right now! I wish I'd had 2300 volts hooked to the front door knob last Thursday. If nothing else I would have their cooked arm.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Toddbo34 said:


> I agree and feel like it was somebody I knew also. There were three people who knew we were leaving for the day and I am pretty sure that they personally would never do anything like this. However I am not so sure that two of them wouldn't of had it arranged with some scumbag. Another co-workers house was broken into about a year and a half ago while they were gone. At a prior job a coworkers house was broken into while he was out of town. All in the same manner.
> 
> When something like this happens it leaves you wondering who your real friends are!


It happend to me in 1978. I was out of town and a so called friend knew I had a house full of guns. He told some low life MF's and they got it all. Luckily I got most back from the Sherriff Dept. when they put the heat on some local people they knew had a nack for stealing. Now I have a safe, Pictures, Serial Numbers and a loaded shotgun and 45 Colt with a 7 inch barrel just waiting to take em out next time. GOOD LUCK


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I didn't read through all of the posts, but I'll be happy to look at a couple of Katy pawn shops. Obviously I can't speak for others, but I would hope that most here would be willing to forgoe any reward if they could help with any leads. Good luck.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

The first time I ever saw one of my dads shotguns, he flat out told me that this gun doesn't exist i.e. not to tell any of your friends or your friends brothers. Because you never know who they might tell.

Any news Todd?


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

karma is a b1tch, what goes around comes around.
sorry to hear about your losses, good luck on finding them.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

monster said:


> I didn't read through all of the posts, but I'll be happy to look at a couple of Katy pawn shops. Obviously I can't speak for others, but I would hope that most here would be willing to forgoe any reward if they could help with any leads. Good luck.


Thanks, Right now money is going to be a little tight. However if I get to put a turd away and save some one else the misery we are going through I'd be glad to come up with the money. Thanks again, Todd


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

MigllaFishKilla said:


> karma is a b1tch, what goes around comes around.
> sorry to hear about your losses, good luck on finding them.


There is no definite news yet. It may take awhile but I will continue to be pesistent. Thanks, Todd


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I have heard of 2 other burglaries that happened this past week and they were both the same thing and too close to home. One was in Pearland and the home owner and her childeren were home. Two female crack heads busted in the front door and robbed the place while the home owner ran for pepper spray. The home owner got the pepper spray out of her purse and managed to spray one of them but they both got away.

Yesterday while at the chiropractor I learned that one of the girls that work there had there home robbed just recently in the same manner as mine in Clear Lake. 

It's time to start writing down all suspicious vehicles license plate numbers and reporting them. Looks like the criminals have moved in our direction and will continue until caught by the right home owner.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Man oh man, these people need their butts whipped! Have you found anymore info on any of your stuff?


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> Man oh man, these people need their butts whipped! Have you found anymore info on any of your stuff?


Not yet. However I have spread the word with help from my Dad and several others to the law officials in the area and it hasn't fallen on deaf ears. Apparently my house was one of the biggest hits in a long time and there are a couple of officers and detectives who are very upset about it. It's just too close to home for them as well as me and I am pretty sure that even if they don't find who hit my house.........all the crack heads in the area are going to pay dearly.

All I can say is turn the cameras off fellas and lets take out the trash!!


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Toddbo34 said:


> Well I have heard of 2 other burglaries that happened this past week and they were both the same thing and too close to home. One was in Pearland and the home owner and her childeren were home. Two female crack heads busted in the front door and robbed the place while the home owner ran for pepper spray. The home owner got the pepper spray out of her purse and managed to spray one of them but they both got away.
> 
> Yesterday while at the chiropractor I learned that one of the girls that work there had there home robbed just recently in the same manner as mine in Clear Lake.
> 
> It's time to start writing down all suspicious vehicles license plate numbers and reporting them. Looks like the criminals have moved in our direction and will continue until caught by the right home owner.


pepper spray? Its unfortunate she didn't have a loaded firearm to defend herself. Good luck and stay persistent..


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> Man oh man, these people need their butts whipped! Have you found anymore info on any of your stuff?


They don't need their butts whipped, they need to be introduced to Texas Justice via a 12 gauge. rs


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

True, but it would be more fun to beat them. Maybe I am just sadistic, but i would prefer to whip their butt (cleaned up this is TTMB not the jungle) and then take them fishing offshore. Think of the sharks, they got to eat too!
Seriously though, I hope you can recover your things and the people that did this get what is coming to them. And I don't mean to be caught and tried either.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

You lost a lot more than I did ToddBo, but over two years ago, two were stolen from my truck, while it was parked in my driveway. That thread is here.

After more than two years, I recently got one of them back!

Guys, along with this one, I had a Ruger Mark II .22 that was stolen, it was recovered the next day, and if I'd had the serial numbers I'd have it now. Take pictures of your guns, make sure the serial numbers are legible in the pic. I uploaded mine to flickr and photobucket......so if my puter crashes or gets stolen, I still have my guns and serials.

Sucks that you got hit man.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

huntinguy said:


> You lost a lot more than I did ToddBo, but over two years ago, two were stolen from my truck, while it was parked in my driveway. That thread is here.
> 
> After more than two years, I recently got one of them back!
> 
> ...


What happened to your Ruger? Did you try contacting TABC to get your serial number for the Ruger so you could claim it?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm in La. I couldn't find my serial number for it, I'd had it for over 15 years. The guy I bought it from couldn't find it either. Didn't want him to get in hot water for it, so I dropped it.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

I heard from Santa Fe PD yesterday that several more houses in Santa Fe have been robbed. Just a heads up. Don't let it happen to you!


----------



## jj jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Toddbo34 said:


> I am actually between Hitchcock and Santa Fe.


 like the alta loma area?


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

jj jones said:


> like the alta loma area?


That is correct!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Sounds like something someone who knew you or had been in your home before would do, based on what was missing.


----------



## seaaggie_99 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Neighborhood Watch*

Sorry to hear about your situation Todd. I live in the area and I've always considered it a fairly safe area. I couldn't understand why my wife was so insistent on us installing a security system but I have to admit that I sleep better at night knowing it's armed whenever we aren't home and every night when we ARE home.

I have a friend who was robbed several years ago and learning from his experience, I did as suggested in this thread. I took pictures and recorded all the serial numbers of all my weapons and other high $ items and locked them up in a safe deposit box at the bank. In addition to that, I emailed the pictures to myself (gotta love the unlimited mailbox size, thnx Yahoo!), that way if I couldn't get to the bank due to weekend hours, etc I'd still have access to my pictures.

Does your neighborhood do a yearly neighbor-night-out? Good way to meet the people in your area. 
http://www.nationaltownwatch.org/nno/

Security cameras are great but they might have a hard time seeing a suspicious vehicle parked several houses down casing the street. The old lady three houses down however will know what color underwear they were wearing...


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Bret said:


> Toddbo34 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a bit of advice......right now, not tomorrow, you need to get all of your belongings of value out and take pictures, record serial numbers and keep more than one copy. Not only for recovery but for insurance. Especially your jewelry. It's hard to describe jewelry.
> ...


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

DMC said:


> Sounds like something someone who knew you or had been in your home before would do, based on what was missing.


That's the first thing that came to mind. It happened to my brother. They knew he had guns and where he kept them. The "ransacking" was a sham, as all they wanted was the guns.

Most of these weapons will not get pawned, although they may show up years later after changing hands a few times.

Good thing you had serial numbers. I'm sorry for your loss. Some people are just plain bad.

Note: I didn't read all the posts. Did you have a gun safe? They're not foolproof, I know, but mine would certainly slow someone down. It is through bolted to the walls and slab and would take a pro or a cutting torch to get the guns out.

Too late now, but a good investment for when you start rebuilding your collection (you will recover from this, you know. It just makes you mad and sick at the same time. Been there, done that.)


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

The not knowing who did it is what bothers me. But then again knowing who did it might get me arrested in the end. I just hope that if they do it again they encounter a Gun owner that won't hesitate.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

There was an article in the Galveston paper over the weekend saying that crime in the 646/45S area had increased over 50% in the last year. That's pretty dramatic.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

The police officers take a huge risk in finding and arresting these type of individuals and then the justice system lets them off on probation to go and do it again and again until they are caught again. Then it's a longer probation sentence. Usually three to five offenses before they serve time. 

I wish some of them would get shot dead. That's the strongest message there is!


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

I live in the santa fe trails area and they have had neurmous robberies in the past few weeks. when my home got broken into in lamarque i didnt have a gun safe and it cost me dearly i had one of those pretty gun cabinets they broke out the glass and tore my house apart i had guns in the closet and under the bed they found all of them its been 4 years and no sign of any of my guns 16 in total. The officers told me the best home security system is a good dog. Man i feel for ya i know excately how you and your family feel you will never feel truely safe after knowing some stranger has violated your home. good luck


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

hardhead34 said:


> I live in the santa fe trails area and they have had neurmous robberies in the past few weeks. when my home got broken into in lamarque i didnt have a gun safe and it cost me dearly i had one of those pretty gun cabinets they broke out the glass and tore my house apart i had guns in the closet and under the bed they found all of them its been 4 years and no sign of any of my guns 16 in total. The officers told me the best home security system is a good dog. Man i feel for ya i know excately how you and your family feel you will never feel truely safe after knowing some stranger has violated your home. good luck


I can't believe they never found any of them. That makes you wonder where the guns went to. Obviously Santa Fe and Hitchcock are the targets right now. Makes me wonder if it is local people or people traveling from other areas. Also if they are related to my robbery.

Tell every one you know to be extra careful and keep your valuables locked up and your eyes open. If everyone knows to be aware there is a big chance these turds will be brought to justice.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

What are my rights? Apparently some scumbag was caught in Houston with one of the guns stolen from my house. Do I have the right to know who he is? Do I have the right to contact him? More than likely he just bought the gun from someone however he may very well know who got into my house. I was thinking of trying to contact him and offer him a reward to pimp out the perps. 

What do yall think?


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

It sounds to me like they knew what you had in there. Inside job?


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

todbo whats the latest,any news on the break-in call my cell i think you have the #


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

You should have the right to know who he is. Police won't tell you though. He would gladly take your reward but, won't tell you $!!!. True be known, he's the one that drove the getaway car. Bet he voted for Obama. First time he ever voted. I'm sorry to hear about your loss. My oppinion's would just get me kicked off here.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

todd,

if you talk to him see if he has some rods and reels, i got hit fathers day weekend. 6 curados/rods, 6 penn spinfishers/rods and 2 offshore set ups, stereo and lots of small things off the boat.

darrell


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

me too dude just look at my infractions , censorship its a Obama thing


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

*Gun Safe*

I had a pretty gun cabinet for 30 years.
Really great looking with the guns bright and shiney under a light. 
I finally got smart and purchased a large gun safe and store my guns and very important stuff in it.
I'm a happy camper with it. Of course it is not a pretty as my gun cabinet, but everything of importance will still be here when I get back from a trip.
Sorry about your loss. I've always worried about someone getting into my house and stuff.
B.D.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

dhingle said:


> todd,
> 
> if you talk to him see if he has some rods and reels, i got hit fathers day weekend. 6 curados/rods, 6 penn spinfishers/rods and 2 offshore set ups, stereo and lots of small things off the boat.
> 
> darrell


Man if that's not related to our robbery I would be surprised. I will definitely keep my eyes and ears open. I hate to be the scrooge of the neighborhood but all the 4 wheeler and dirtbike traffic is a little more than suspicious. I don't know how everyone of our neighbors feel but I think it needs to stop. However if I get any info at all I will let you know.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Man that sux.I hate theives! Toddbo34 did you have any work or construction going on before the break-in.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Man..hearing this ****e makes me sick! I hope you find out who the POS are.
They must be local's...maybe get together with your neighbors and use some bait. Catch them POS's..and bring them to justice.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Toddbo34 said:


> I can't believe they never found any of them. *That makes you wonder where the guns went to.* Obviously Santa Fe and Hitchcock are the targets right now. Makes me wonder if it is local people or people traveling from other areas. Also if they are related to my robbery.
> 
> Tell every one you know to be extra careful and keep your valuables locked up and your eyes open. If everyone knows to be aware there is a big chance these turds will be brought to justice.


You can make a good chunk of change selling a pistola on the street. Depending on what it is and how bad the "customer" needs it, you can sell it for twice what it's worth..


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Man that suxs


----------



## jimmybobcat (Aug 6, 2009)

Friggin thieves. They need to be caught. And waterboarded.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Toddbo34 said:


> What are my rights? Apparently some scumbag was caught in Houston with one of the guns stolen from my house. Do I have the right to know who he is? Do I have the right to contact him? More than likely he just bought the gun from someone however he may very well know who got into my house. I was thinking of trying to contact him and offer him a reward to pimp out the perps.
> 
> What do yall think?


That is the job of a good detective.

You have a person who was in possession of stolen property, period end of statement. Now you work it backwards, where, when and who did they get the gun from? If I was a detective that is the only question I would ask and then stop talking.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you and your family. I got hit about 12 years ago. I know what you're going through. I lost about $7,000.00 in various items and got most of it back through insurance. Like you, I will never be able to recover the $800.00 in coins or the sentimental and family jewelry.
I hope they catch the bastages.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Classic*

Lotsa people out of work. Black and white.

The coke head that got caught stealing my rods and reels was busted because he dropped it Vol. Fire dept radio in the yard. Freakin dummy...
Yes, he had coke in his system. No money for bills but plenty for coke.

Still hasn't gone to trial but I did file charges on him. They had him picked up by noon the next day. Moron was easy to find. He had my rods in the house. Heck the food in my cooler was still cold.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I may actually get one of my guns back Friday. I will be going to speak to homicide detectives in Houston Friday morning. I don't believe it was used in a homicide however all guns recovered go through homicide for ballistics testing. I am hoping I will get a copy of the the arrest record. I think it should be public information. From there I plan on contacting the TURD. Hopefully I can convince him with some cash to give me some names. My luck he probably doesn't speak English.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Toddbo34 said:


> Well I may actually get one of my guns back Friday. I will be going to speak to homicide detectives in Houston Friday morning. I don't believe it was used in a homicide however all guns recovered go through homicide for ballistics testing. I am hoping I will get a copy of the the arrest record. I think it should be public information. From there I plan on contacting the TURD. Hopefully I can convince him with some cash to give me some names. My luck he probably doesn't speak English.


Todd...hopefully your weapon will be in the same condition it was when it was stolen. I don't believe that you will get a copy of the person's arrest record. I would also caution you on trying to "convince" him with some cash to give you any information. You stand a good chance of being duped out of your cash, or having it taken from you by force by a group of his buddies. Staying out of jail will hopefully be a good enough incentive to get him to talk. Taking the law into your own hands is a dangerous proposition. I fully advocate defending your home, but going out into their world and trying to buy information will almost surely end bad. I hope you find the rest of your stuff.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

I did some more research today and got in touch with the D.A. over his case. He gave me the guys name and all the past history the guy has. He had a pcp issue and multiple drug convictions against him. Apparently he is already a Felon from all the previous charges. He was pulled over for illegal window tint and some other vehicle issues. When the officers pulled him over they noticed him shoving something into the dash where the radio is suppose to be. They pulled him out of the vehicle, searched it and found my pistol and some cigarettes laced with PCP. 

I don't think he robbed my house. However I don't care if he did or not, he is part of this worlds problem. He probably received it through a drug trade. I hope they give him a death sentence. Although I know that would just be a dream come true. The DA told me that his case was coming up and I would be invited to hear the case.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Just to clear up something you didn't get robbed your home got burglarized. L>E> has access to Leads.online and they can find out if anything you can id was pawned at any of the pawnshops and by who.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

BALZTOWAL said:


> Just to clear up something you didn't get robbed your home got burglarized. L>E> has access to Leads.online and they can find out if anything you can id was pawned at any of the pawnshops and by who.


Thanks, I'm glad we are clear now.


----------

